# my altima



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

i want to build my car into a project car but dont really know what to do. can a nisssan skyline engine fit in the engine bay of an altima?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

darkchris18 said:


> i want to build my car into a project car but dont really know what to do. can a nisssan skyline engine fit in the engine bay of an altima?


One small problem with that combo Chris.
Skyline is rear wheel drive, Altima is front wheel drive.
The straight 6 cylinder skyline motor would be physically too long to turn 90 degrees and use as a front wheel drive motor.
Dan.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

well could u convert to a rear whell drive.would it fit that way? or what would be a good engine?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

darkchris18 said:


> well could u convert to a rear whell drive.would it fit that way? or what would be a good engine?


I doubt it. Once again, the straight 6 is way too long and lets not forget that the Altima doesn't have a transmission tunnel, so fitting a gearbox behind a north south motor in an Altima is near on impossible.

Keep the KA24 (it's a good strong engine) and do some work to that if you feel like modifying the car.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

well what bout high mileage?i have almost 160 thousand miles.would that be ok to modify the engine performance such as cold air intake and possibly a turbo kit?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Have the engine compression tested. If the compression shows up good, the engine doesn't have any rattles and it appears to be in good health, i can't see why it would't be fine to modify.
If you are concerned about it though, have it rebuilt. Rebuilding the KA24 would be cheaper than doing an engine swap anyway...


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

i think its fine just wanted to make sure before i did do anything.what r otheer good things that increase hp besides turbo kit?r altimas good cars to modify?not too common r they?
but i really appreciate ur help in this matter.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Why not find a wrecked sentra s-e-r (early 90's) with a manaul transaxle and drop the drivetrain into the altima's shell? That'll get you a SR20DE, which IMHO, is a better engine to start a high performance build-up with.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Why go to a 140hp older SR20 swap with less torque when adding the basics like Intake and Exhaust will net more power than the SR as well as save quite bit of time and money. I say keep the KA do the basics then save your money for a turbo kit and the performance rebuild.

Troy


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

kool i will do that. i appreciate ur help.right now all i have put on my car is a carbon fiber muffler. then im planing to put intake on.all i wwanna do is build a nice car with a good bit of hp.i love tuner cars and hope to have one of my own.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

I Live in the Chicago area and let me tell you that when I cruise around in my Altima - I like scaring people when they realize what a good KA motor can do. People around here don't think of an Altima as a performance machine which is why I like it so much it is one of the ultimate modern day sleepers. The KA motors are strong and love to be Turbo'ed you can get a lot more power for your money sticking with the KA then dropping the same amount on a stock SR20 and then having to swap it into the Altima - I picked up a KA long block from the junkyard for $150 bucks and built it on a stand and then just dropped it in in a weekend.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks i will do that.i plan to add intake and other small things. then later down the road i will turbo charge it, as well as doing other stuff to get more hp. any idea where i can a real good turbo kit?


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Turbonetics makes a decent kit - it should net you a decent amount of HP though - some people piece one together themselves but the Intercoolers can be tricky to mount in an Altima. and if you go that route Extreme Dimensions makes an R33 front bumber for the Altima that just loves having an Intercooler in it!


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

yea i was leaning towards getting one of those but the whole body kit.yea i found that turbo and it gives me 1oo+hp which is good i think.but thanx i really appreciate ur help, and if u know anything else that would give me a hp increase plz let me know!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

don't forget to have the engine bored out and the heads polished so it can breath better. OH, BTW, you can put the intake in the front air dam and get fresher colder air, bbbbbuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttt, be careful with the puddles, my freind hydrolocked his spooned Integra, but I would do it if it's my project car.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

ok i will remember to do that. i appreciate ur help and if u could let me know other mods that could increase hp.ill get some help as far as what to do with intake.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, man I just forgotthe most important thing! A new ECU. You will need to do one and a controller to change the settings of the car so it can make max power all the time acording to the heat and the cold. Or you may be able to remap your current ECU.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

ok i will remember that


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

How much does it cost to have the engine bored out and the heads polished? :newbie:


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

yea how much would that cost and where could u get that done


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

and do u think its ok to get car sponorship


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ill try and look into the whole polished thing but I think you may be abl to do it at your local preformance shop. Ill get back to you on that.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A good port and polish job with 5 angle valve job will run in the neighborhood of $600-800. Personally I wouldn't bother until you are over 220 N/A hp or over 350 F/I hp. You still need to all the bolt-ons and the tuned ECU, cams, pistons, rods, fuel system upgrades, larger throttle body, as well as intake manifold extrude hone and port matching and valvetrain and then port and polish along with larger valves. 
Also cylinder boring costs about $50-60 a hole unless they use a torque plate then it costs more unless they have one for a KA.
Just my opinion.

Troy


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

alright, i will do that.i really appreciate ur help. i will let u know if i need any additional help with any other matters concerning my altima.


----------

